# Hydrostatic Noise



## saldana17 (Aug 2, 2004)

Thru a call to Simplicity they confirmed that the noise usually stems from a low fluid level. In 1996 you must remove the seat and fuel tank, Unscrew the breather and and measure 1 1/4 from top for fluid level. 
I decided to change and per there recommendation I put in a Premium grade 20/50 after sucking the old fluid out. It appeared I was about a quart low, explains noise. Now I can drag race my 1600's on the lawn. The old one is faster because it has 10 inch tires instead of the 8 inch in 1999.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to tractorforum saldana17, Yeah thats sound pretty neat. What did you use to suck the old fluid out with? Just that I might try to do that on my brothers Old JD with a sealed unit and see if it helps on the reverse (really slow). I am thinking of rigging up a old grease gun with a long flexible hose and see if I can service his tranny with that.:wontshare


----------



## saldana17 (Aug 2, 2004)

I used a had pump for a boat to prime the motor for fuel from the tank. It was hard to start with the heavy oil in the hydro. co I covered the exit end and it primed quickly. The pumping was slow but I got most of it out for the change. 
Good Luck.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the info, I will try the grease gun trick first as I have that on hand. I have never had a boat so the supplies are limited on that end but I have a RV and a motorcycle so I know I have something that will suck out the old fuild.


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

Michael,

I tried the grease gun method once but it did not work well.frown They make small suction pumps for gear oil. Very similar in appearance to a grease gun. Most auto parts stores have one on hand. I use one for not only removing oil from a gearbox but to add oil to those 'impossible to reach even with a long funnel' locations.

waynl


----------



## saldana17 (Aug 2, 2004)

I like the Idea of putting it back in with the pump. It was a hassle because of the location using a funnel. Thanks Waynl

Grass Catcher


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

That is what I was thinking of, a small hand suction pump. My wording and way I talk sometimes get in the way when I type and think at the same time. 
I have a small hand suction pump and I just falt out could not remember what it was call (to think I am a former vehicle mechanic and can not think sometimes). I did get my brothers tractor apart enough to get at the fill tube today and got it all drained and put in the new oil. His tractor does run at faster in reverse and seems to run better in going forward now. 
It also could be the fact I gave it a complete tune-up and changed the oil. But what do expect from a aerospace engineer who has not got his hands dirty since he went into college.mg:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Auto ZOne, Advance auto and lots of other auto parts places carry those pumping thingies. They usually come with a couple of piece os various lieghts of plastic tube and about a 2 or 3 foot pice of tube for the discharge side of the pump. Its like a heavy duty plunger pump like on a spray bottle, but it will handle gear oils easily. SHould be a piece of cake to insdert the suction end in the item you want sucked out, and pump the plunger. Clean it up and use it to refill. 

They fit most standard 1 gal sized plastic jugs that gear oil usually comes in, and even fits thre JD20A gal containers...............ssssssssssss' don;t tell JD or they will change the darn thread and bottle openings so you have to buy their pump! 

I have one that I use mainly for gal jubs of bar oil for my chainsaw. Its nice for filling up your oil tank.......I have another I have attached to an old plastic 6 gal outboard motor fuel tank for pumping gas into the various 2 stroke motors I have. Only takes a pump or two to fill most weedeaters trimmers and chainsaws....


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

My neighbor had a little pump that hook to a drill that he use to pump the oil out of his boat through the dip stick tube. I thing that would work good to for pumping the oil out.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

<img src="http://image.basspro.com/images/images2/74500/74753.jpg">

Fluid Pump 

These are the kinds of units used to pump gear oil into the lower units on outboards. Should work to fill, and maybe if held correctly, to empty as well.

I actually modified one of these with a tire valve adapter (like the kind you get on a spare tire in a can) and used it to put 6 galons of WWF per side in my rear wheels. But it was a ssllloowww process.

SnowMower


----------

